
Islamic Finance: Tarek El Diwany on the ‘Problem’ with Interest - tareqak
https://meic.cfainstitute.org/2012/03/21/islamic-finance-tarek-el-diwany-on-the-problem-with-interest/
======
tareqak
I found the article in doing some follow up reading from another submission
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18272135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18272135)
and my own post therein
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18273277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18273277).
I am not related to the person being interviewed in this article, but he and I
do share a first name (albeit different in spelling).

